# First Major Wild Fur Auction



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope everyone out there is taking advantage of these prices. Accross the board these prices are almost as good as it was in the late 1960's and 70's.

http://www.trapperpredatorcaller.com/article-index/first-major-wild-fur-auction-of-the-season-yields-encouraging-prices?et_mid=600069&rid=233680741


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow--They are a lot higher than I expected!


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

That's promising


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks 220. I sold 2 cats yesterday. I cringed as I did so. I knew it was too early in the season to sell em, but I needed the $ to help finance the rest of the season. I sold one for $300 and another for $175. A couple of grey foxes for $20 a piece. Not gonna sell anything else til an auction next month. I've never done an auction before. I'm kinda anxious to give that a try.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you Ruger!!!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Ruger you won't be disappointed. Some times selling local is a quick way to get a few more tanks of gas for the line, I hear ya there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A few good prices, wolverine and wolf were lower then I figured, no marten mentioned!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

No Bobcat/ Lynx cat prices?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

cats will be in the March auction along with the fur that did not sell in this auction. They are expecting a good number of cats in the Colorado auction in Febuary.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

From what I understand that auction was a "select" sale.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your right Wayne.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

catcapper said:


> Your right Wayne.
> 
> I don't know who I heard that from. Lol
> 
> awprint:


----------

